# Anyone using a flusher then an angle head?



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Can you use an angle head after a flusher?

Meaning Tape with the bazooka, flush it, then 2nd coat with an angle head the next day?

Thanks for any info guys!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I've tried it before but the flusher leaves a much more rounded corner, the angle head digs it back out and the dry mud builds up on the point, it would work the other way round (angle head first).


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I roll with a 4 wheel roller, follow with a 3 1/2 BTE flusher same day--2nd day use a 3 angle head on my Apla-Tech works great.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Funny you should ask this, I bought a new 3 1/2 can am flusher and I was not liking the finish from it, and you can't adjust the runners on a can am so......
We went 3 1/2 roll and flush, advantage was you don't need to wipe bottoms, which is good if you have a beer belly. less mud in the 3 ways (ends) and personally I find those can am/bte flushers easier to run when laying tape.
then we went with a tape tec 2 1/2. I tried it on the end of a compound tube, but said F that, job was 9-6 high,,,,,,,so I pumped on the mud with a corner applicator and went with my angle pole.
It looked good, It seems to work with the 3 1/2 flusher, we have tried before with other sizes like a 2 1/2 or a 3, but we would run into problems like sheep lovin kiwiman said.:jester:
the only thing I didn't like is mechanical heads leave you surprize lines through your work, way more than can ams or bte ones do, And I found the mud had to be thick for the 2 1/2 , 4 cups was too much, left big flare marks, trying 2 cups next time.
so yes it can be done


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

I know afinisher that uses one of those fuzzy corner rollers for painting he uses it to apply mud in the corner, then he puts 4" tapeworm head on aglazing pole . Works good puts more mud on the corners. I think he uses this on all his work.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I use a rol-plow to bed/flush the tape, then a Northstar corner finisher to finish. No problem here.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Glazers*

A flusher/glazer does have a larger radius at the point than a standard corner finisher. Folding stainless steel sheet will always leave you with a radius, and a sharp pointed corner finisher will be trying to remove dried mud from the apex.

Best bet is to grind the point on your finisher to suit.

Use a silicone carbide wheel as the blades are made from tungsten carbide (should be a green colour).
Make sure that you take the sharp edge off the underside of the blade point so that it doesn't catch.


----------

